# How much bottom paint?



## tspooner (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought my first sailboat a year ago and during the hull survey simply pressure washed the grime off the bottom. It's time to haul the boat and address the garden that's now growing on the bottom. My question is - How much bottom paint (gallons) is typically needed for Hunter 31 or similar sized sailboat?


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

It differs depending on the paint, so you should check the label (or website) of the paint you plan to use. My 28 footer takes 2.5 quarts (yes, quarts!) of Interlux VC17m for two coats. Obviously VC won't be your choice since you'r in the PNW, but I want to give you some perspective.


----------



## Sunday Driver (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a catalina 25` wing , and it takes a gallon of micron extra .
with about a inch left over .
i save that for the next year .


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

For my h326, my boatyard always charged me 2 gal of Micron-66 for roll-on application. 2 coats overall with additional coat about 8" width along waterline.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

One coat per year, about a gallon.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

I always start with the waterline, then the rudder. Then the rest of the bottom. Then, when it's dry another at the waterline and then another on the rudder. Next day - same thing - so you end up with 4 coats on the waterline and rudder, two on the rest of the bottom. I also put quite a few coats of a gray spray on the prop - I forget what it's called - something like Barnacle Buster - it dries in just a few minutes, so you can pile on a bunch of coats. Has worked well for us. Like the Micron Extra - it's pricey but worth it.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

31 foot C&C takes 1.5 quarts of VC-17 in fresh water and hauled out seasonaly. Boats that stay in da drink (live aboards)more coats of course


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

1 gallon 99$ ablative cpp from westie gets me 4 coats on the hull and five on water line and rudder every other season, looks great lasts a long time and easy on the pocket book


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I always try to put on just one thin coat/year. Bottom paint will build up to a cracked mess if it's too thick, requiring a big PITA job after a short time to remove it all. Manufacturer's recommend 2 coats for an obvious reason, kinda like lather/rinse/ REPEAT with shampoo. There's really no point in having any kind of heavy build-up. My boat takes one gallon. Remember to save a bit in the bottom of the can to quickly fill stand pad and keel block areas once in the slings!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Using multi-season paint on a 30 ft hull: I buy two gallons. Two coats, then use the remaining 1/2 gallon or so to put an additional coat or two on the water line, leading edge of the hull/keel and rudder.

This schedule worked well for me:
Spring launch with fresh paint
I have the bottom scrubbed in the fall by a diver
Winter wet storage
Have the diver clean the bottom again in the spring
Haul out in the fall for dry storage and a paint job in the spring

I always thought I could get another few months out of the remaining paint, but, didn't want to risk it.


----------



## tspooner (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks to all the replies. Sounds like a couple of gallons will give me two coats with some left over if I remember to keep it where it won't freeze in the winter. I take it that salt water moorage grows more lettuce than fresh water? If one coat is good for one year is two coats good for two years? The local marine way told me that he hauled a similar sized sailboat last year that "folded" the keel and of course ended up with a lot of hull damage. He doesn't want to haul fin keeled sailboats anymore because of the liability. The closest sling haulout is a 7 hour sail away in favourable winds and of course will be quite pricey so I would hope that every second season of cleaning/painting would be adequate. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

tspooner said:


> Thanks to all the replies. Sounds like a couple of gallons will give me two coats with some left over if I remember to keep it where it won't freeze in the winter.


Don't try to save it - put on more coats along the waterline & leading edges, as previously noted, until it's used up. A partial can of bottom paint will almost certainly become useless before it can be used again.

Freshwater boats basically just get slimed, they don't grow flora & fauna like saltwater.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> Freshwater boats basically just get slimed, they don't grow flora & fauna like saltwater.


Except for those in the Great Lakes and connecting waters. We get zebra/quagga mussels gallore and several varieties of micro-algae.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

smurphny said:


> Remember to save a bit in the bottom of the can to quickly fill stand pad and keel block areas once in the slings!


If I don't move the supports one at a time, and paint these keel block areas while on land, how quickly does it take to dry if the boat is hanging from the slings?

I have mine stored in a yard full of boats, motorhomes, shipping containers and all sorts of flotsam. Come spring launch time it is busy. I cannot see the crane operator patiently waiting for me to paint 4 spots while he and the boat are left hanging...certainly he will not wait for free.

Thanks


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

i_amcdn said:


> If I don't move the supports one at a time, and paint these keel block areas while on land, how quickly does it take to dry if the boat is hanging from the slings?
> 
> I have mine stored in a yard full of boats, motorhomes, shipping containers and all sorts of flotsam. Come spring launch time it is busy. I cannot see the crane operator patiently waiting for me to paint 4 spots while he and the boat are left hanging...certainly he will not wait for free. Thanks


DON'T move your stands unless you have an extra in place beside them first, each time.

Boatyards deal with this on every boat they launch and the time is factored in. Bottom paint flash dries so it isn't a problem.

I like to have them lift me the last thing on Saturday and launch me on Tuesday (next business day) - that way the boat is hanging for two days and I can take my time about finishing up, doing the bottom of the keel properly, maybe a bit of wet sanding etc.


----------

